# PM Research Engines by Albert



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Guys

I am fairly new to the Forum and I decided to post some photos of my projects here.

I competed Engine #5BI around February and then built the #1 Boiler.

I have finished the #1 Engine this weekend and now has to go to the "paint shop"

My next project is the #6 engine....gosh, its big compered to the #5 and #1!!

Your commends will be appreciated

Regards


----------



## cwelkie (Jun 15, 2015)

Very, very nice all accounts.  The complete steam plant display is well done.  I especially like the beautiful wooden bases you've made.
I see that you are running the boiler on gas.  Could you share some details about the burner please?
Can't wait see the next few ...
Cheers
Charlie


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 15, 2015)

Very very nice builds there


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 19, 2015)

cwelkie said:


> Very, very nice all accounts.  The complete steam plant display is well done.  I especially like the beautiful wooden bases you've made.
> I see that you are running the boiler on gas.  Could you share some details about the burner please?
> Can't wait see the next few ...
> Cheers
> Charlie



Hi Charlie

Thanks for the commends.

I used a little camping stove, dismantled the frame and slotted the base plate to accommodate the gas line and base of the burner, then simply bolted it onto the base, the connection to the canister also has a flame controller which makes it possible to control the boiler heat effectively. I have a closeup photo somewhere which I will upload for you. Could not find it, so I took one quickly

CHeers

Albert


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 19, 2015)

JimDobson said:


> Very very nice builds there



Thanks Jim!!


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 19, 2015)

Since the last post I've stripped, cleaned and painted the engine, I decided to add cladding to the cylinder while waiting for the paint to dry and I am very pleased with the result. Seems I have difficulty to upload the photos, Need some re-sizing


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All

I've started on the #6 PMR Engine.

For some reason I start all my projects with the flywheel first.

The bore is almost ready, then I will make a separate axle with key way to do the final turning and also for future use on the crank.

I will post photos as work progresses

Happy machining

Albert


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 27, 2015)

Good day all

Its been some time since my last post.

I made the axle and did key ways both ways. It came to be a perfect fit and made turning of the remaining work on the flywheel very easy. It fitted so tight that I turned the flywheel without the grupp screw and only fitted that last.

I polished the flywheel and came out real nice!!

I will add some photos

TC

Albert


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 27, 2015)

I cant get the order of the photos right yet

Well with the flywheel completed its on the the next part


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jul 10, 2015)

I managed to complete all parts of the crank and tomorrow I will start press fitting it...I might add that this would be a very carefully executed exercise. A mistake might ruin my work of about 15 hours on the crank parts. Hope for the best


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi All

I have been absent for a while and spent a lot of time in the house during the winter. My garage is too cold to do some proper production, however inside I've been very busy fixing and restoring old clocks, another hobby of mine. I will add some of my progress photos. Enjoy


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 21, 2015)

Sounds like you need a boiler in the shed to keep it warm.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Aug 24, 2015)

Herbiev said:


> Sounds like you need a boiler in the shed to keep it warm.



Oh yes and a proper boiler for this engine


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Aug 31, 2015)

Another update Guys.

My work is not progressing as fast as I expected, but it is coming along. The pillow blocks are completed and fitted to the casing. The crank is turning smoothly and I am impressed with the outcome.

I have started on the Cross Head and finished the bottom part facing in the mill.

Its now off to the lathe where I will have to come up with various ideas on how to properly clamp it in the jaws.

Till next time


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Sep 10, 2015)

Good day all

I have finished the frame and cross head and now I am on to the connecting rod, but boy does it need a lot of sanding and shaping before machining!!

I faced the ends last night and now for marking, slitting and boring...should be done by the weekend.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Sep 11, 2015)

Progress on the connecting rod...


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Oct 30, 2015)

I have again been absent, working very hard on the engine in my spare time, but last night was the moment of truth when I started it up on air.
A sigh of relief when it started on its own without cranking it in any direction. It need a bit of breaking in though.
Now for final finishing and paint shop.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Nov 10, 2015)

Well today I got my order for some extra parts from PMR and I am going to add a pulley to the eccentric side of the crank. I must say that this exchange rate is now becoming ridiculous!!  I am now paying 30% more than a year ago. Over and above, much as I want to finish the engine we are having a heatwave in Rustenburg topping 101F today, that puts a sudden stop to me working in the garage. I am going to mark out the cladding inside the house tonight.. Until next time


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Nov 17, 2015)

I attached my plumbing and finished the lagging and mounted it on its final wooden base out of Kiaat and Embuija , it came out just great!! Here are some pics...


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Guys

I left the space on the board to mount a little generator, I got hold of a very old wiper motor and converted it into a generator giving me 14,5v at about 180 RPM from the engine. The conversion was a lot of work. I had to reconstruct the isolation panel that held 3 brushes into 2 with a 2mm plastic off cut I had. I realized also that the generator easily runs any load up to 3 watt which gives me a bit of room to play with. I got a 12v 1.5 watt LED which burns perfectly, Maybe I must use to remaining watts to run a little waterpump also as an added feature to the project.

Until next time


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Nov 23, 2015)

Photo of LED on generator


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi All

I am quite happy with my work so far, all I need to do is completion of the light pedestal....


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 25, 2015)

Good day all.

I finished the little outstanding items yesterday and the engine runs just fine.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 25, 2015)

Note little green stripe on flywheel


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow, that all came together beautifully, Albert! You can be proud of that
one. Very nice setup.

Merry Christmas to you!

Pete


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Dec 26, 2015)

10K Pete said:


> Wow, that all came together beautifully, Albert! You can be proud of that
> one. Very nice setup.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you!
> ...



Much appreciated Pete and same to you!!


----------

